

Qualcomm Launches Snapdragon 616, 412, and 212 - 2bluesc
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9511/qualcomm-launches-snapdragon-616-412-and-212

======
2bluesc
The 2015 Nexus 5 remake is supposed to come with a Snapdragon 620[1].

[1] [http://neurogadget.com/2015/08/10/google-
nexus-5-2015-releas...](http://neurogadget.com/2015/08/10/google-
nexus-5-2015-release-date-in-october-best-features-and-specs/12092)

